# Shelter Challenge time again



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's one week until the Shelter Challenge, seven days to get our game face on and vote like crazy. *January 10th*.If no one objects,I will step up as Challengemeister.

We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for North Central Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this.
We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. There's an icon to do it,but I'm not computer savvy,but I'll try to figure it out. Otherwise the link works.


http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - thank you for Coordinating this. You can search by Racine WI or Northcentral (all one word) Maltese.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know it's all one word,I wouldn't want to make a mistake that causes follks to search and miss! It's too important!
I usually use Racine and look for the shelter name.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

cool thanks for letting us know about the multiple votes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Michelle for picking up the baton from Marsha. Will be voting as always but now even more per day


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks Michelle, for being our shelter leader!!:chili::chili:

everyone please help by voting!!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for taking the bull by the horns, Michelle. I appreciate you stepping up to the plate and taking this on!! You totally rock!! :thumbsup: I will be doing my part by voting as many times per day as I can.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So it starts January 10th ? Northcentral Maltese Rescue Racine Wisconsin


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> So it starts January 10th ? Northcentral Maltese Rescue Racine Wisconsin


 
Yepper that's the "when" and the "who"!

I'll repost from often how we can vote multiple times per day as we get new people on the forum and those who might not know or forget.

I just hope we can get into the big money. I'm sure the dark horse prize helps but nothing like a few "K" to really make a difference for fluffs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*6 more days until the Challenge*


We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this.

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. There's an icon to do it,but I'm not computer savvy,but I'll try to figure it out. Otherwise the link works.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> *6 more days until the Challenge*
> 
> 
> We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button.
> ...



thanks for the reminder!!
6 days left!!:chili::chili:

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*5 more days until the Challenge*


We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*4 more days until the Challenge*


We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. 
__________________


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*3 more days until the Challenge*


It's getting closer! PM and let me know what your game plans are.

We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. 
__________________


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm ready to get 'clicking!" :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I forget. Will that clear all our cookies for everything?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*2 more days until the Challenge*


It's getting closer! PM and let me know what your game plans are.

We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. 
__________________


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - I forget. Will that clear all our cookies for everything?


 
It will clear out cookies and might clear out the name of the shelter but it won't clear out pass words or user names on other sites.

I just put either Racine or Northcentral in,it'll still come up!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am ready Michelle! Bring it! :cheer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Michelle, I'll ready to go!!!! Thanks so much for heading this up. Much love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks, I didn't know I could vote several times a day. good to know.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll repost how to do it each day on posts so hopeflly no one will miss it.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm ready!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> It will clear out cookies and might clear out the name of the shelter but it won't clear out pass words or user names on other sites.
> 
> I just put either Racine or Northcentral in,it'll still come up!


Good to know. I didn't want to lose all my usernames that I can never remember. :blink: It's been so strange since the last challenge. I have sort of a guilty feeling that I'm not doing something I'm supposed to do. I just do the kibble donation every day. I do find the e-mail reminder helps a lot too Getting my digits ready to clear and vote, clear and vote....
Thanks Michelle!!:chili:

BTW - I already typed in Racine and Northcentral and it remembered it from last year when we were voting for both shelters so I'm set to vote


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*1 more day until the Challenge*

It'll be here tomorrow,Monday!

We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- You do your vote and donate food button, go to "tools","options",may say internet options"*
*,clear cookies,open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. 
__________________


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Good to know. I didn't want to lose all my usernames that I can never remember. :blink: It's been so strange since the last challenge. I have sort of a guilty feeling that I'm not doing something I'm supposed to do. I just do the kibble donation every day. I do find the e-mail reminder helps a lot too Getting my digits ready to clear and vote, clear and vote....
> Thanks Michelle!!:chili:
> 
> BTW - I already typed in Racine and Northcentral and it remembered it from last year when we were voting for both shelters so I'm set to vote


 
Isn't funny I felt the same way ,like I was missing something since it was part of my morning and evening ruitine to vote!

This time we can vote at a more leasurely pace meaning,instead of voting once in te moring and once at night ,we can designate a time frame,maybe 15-20 minutes,vote a bunch of times and maybe come back later in the day,when we think of it and do it again. Sometimes it's hard to do the 12 hour spread,but now we know we don't have to do it. We can do it any time we think of it,multiple times per day.

I know we can do several votes in a 15 minute time span. Think of the votes we can wrack up,even more than the twice per day and twice per device. Now we can just concentrate one device and really pop them out.

I plan to take at least 30 minutes every morning,a since after voting repeatedly for over 6 hours last time....and pop some in through out the day. I'll keep us updated on the statue,US and state too.

Even if we look good, we can't slack off or become complacent. We need to crack at it and stay the course...

We're not only helping Malts,we'll be helping other little ones too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Tomorrow is the Challenge ! *

*Monday,Monday ,Monday!*



We know how we can vote multiple times per day. We vote,then we click the "donate food" button. 
This round is for Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine Wisconsin.

*Voting- 1-You do your vote and 2-donate food button,3- go to "tools",4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*,5-clear cookies,6-open a new window and vote again.*


It's simple and you can vote multiple times per day or do what I do,do several votes in a time span. I devote a block of time to do it when I know I'm not busy. You can vote 10 times easily in about 15 minutes tops. If you can take just 15 minutes ,once per day, more is good,but do what you can,when you can.
All of us doing this matters. We're talking about saving fluffs here.

Let's get ready for this. I just hope I can do as good a job as Marsha did ,it's too important! 

We can also put this link to the challenge directly on all our signatures so it will be easy to find. 
__________________


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I got one vote in.. did the instructions of 'clear temp files' etc. but couldn't get a 'vote" button! I can't figure what did wrong. Will try again later.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You have to look for clear cookies, I did a dlear temp files before and ti didn't work but it was the only option on my server so I downloaded Firefox,it was the easiest to clear cookies on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Today is the day!!!!!!*



It's vote time today. It's $300,000 this time,so lets go for it!

Enter it as Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc 

*Voting- 1-You do your vote and 2-donate food button,3- go to "tools",4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*,5-clear cookies,6-open a new window and vote again.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed this time I entered Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc and it worked,then I tried it again and it just sit there and do nothing,so I entered, WI for the state and Racine for the city and just scroled down to look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,*
*6-open a new window and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:chili: I just got my vote on! :chili:

Thanks so much for what you are doing Michelle!

That's 30 in for me this morning!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

missiek said:


> :chili: I just got my vote on! :chili:
> 
> Thanks so much for what you are doing Michelle!
> 
> That's 30 in for me this morning!


:aktion033:Wow, I only voted about 10. I'll have to get back to voting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It worked! Yippee!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Not a good day for me. Went to the Shelter site; had thought I put in Northcentral yesterday but saw Escondido showing up so changed it again to Northcentral and voted and it said I voted for Escondid. :blink::blink: Too weird. Have to really pay attention and check everything = i think maybe because whenever there is a picture of a dog and I write dog it rejects it three times and then I have to vote all over again and maybe that defaulted to Escondido. :smilie_tischkante:
Anyway, I don't have anything on my computer screen (Mac and using Safari) that says tools or options. I have under Safari/security and then stuff about cookies and cleared the animal rescue site cookie from today but when I then opened another window it said I already voted. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
Any idea of what's going on or if I needed to do something else in the cookie aisle of this computer store???


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i voted once from the work pc , and i delete the cookies and i opened another window n it is still telling me to come back tomm because i already voted.. i will vote from mylaptop tonite.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What browser are you using? I use Mozilla Firefox. See if that helps. If you have trouble w/ it defaulting to Escondido,which I did too. I wouls use th esearch option, put WI in the state and Racine in the city and hit search. Look for choice #5,should be Northcentral Maltese Rescue Inc.
Try that. 
If any one has problems,please post them on this thread,so if anyone can help iron them out,we know where to look. 
All of us use different servers and computers so if we post or problems or concerns,maybe someone will have the answer!

Thanks everyone for voting!

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,*
*6-open a new window and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bumpity bump!

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,*
*6-open a new window and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

You not only have to open a new window... I had to close all open windows then reopen after clearing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

With mine,I just cleared out the address and copy and psted the link again and hit enter,it went to the page again and I revoted.
I didn't have to open a new window.
Each computer will work differently,as each search engine will.

We'll keep playing w/ it and we'll each figure out a way that works for us.

Thanks for trying everyone. Keep posting frustrations and successes so we can all learn what can work for us!
THANKS!!!!!!

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,*
*6-open a new window and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Using Safari as a browser on a Mac OS X system and it won't let me vote again Maybe I'll download firefox. Thought I had it but doesn't seem so.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Downloaded Firefox and under tools (or anywhere else) I can't find option to delete cookies. Maybe it's my Mac program. But of course I will vote every 12 hours on all our devices if this can't be figured out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG it's not working for me this time  Last challenge, I voted, deleted cookies, shut down my machine, and right away was able to vote again. I did vote today, but I have to figure this out


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> With mine,I just cleared out the address and copy and psted the link again and hit enter,it went to the page again and I revoted.
> I didn't have to open a new window.
> Each computer will work differently,as each search engine will.
> 
> ...



YAY, just got 3 quick votes in!! lion, fox, fox.

i have mozilla firefox, went to "tools", which opened up a drop down menu, clicked on "clear recent history" and voted again!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It'll take some twaeking. Marsha had a MAC,I'll try to get hold of her and ask her what she did.
I can do it w/ *Firefox*,but I can't with Avant.

You don't have to restart your computer, just close the window and open a new one. When I was using Avant ,I had to restart my computer,... what a pain. With Firefox,just had to close a window. Or if you have multiple windows,you can just copy the link,,then highlight the window addy,delete it and poste in te link addy and press enter,it will open a whole new page. Then you should be able to vote.

If anyone has an easier way,please post it.I'm no expert here, so happy to hear from the ones who know computers.

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been voting again tonight. I use firefox. I did this tonight.
I *1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,then it OK*
*6-went back to the same window,clicked once to highlight in blue,hit Delete,it erased the addy,then pasted the addy in the window,hit ENTER, it opned the same page and I voted again....*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*

I didn't have to open a new window,like I did this morning. Wierd how it changes.
I just kept repeating the same thing over and over and got even more votes in a short time. I was using the same window...

Just have to remember,when you clear all cookies,hit "ok" or it won't clear all the cookies.

Let me know how it works!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Getting my votes in, but still having trouble figuring out why I can't do the multiple votes, like last time, but I won't give up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine's getting a server error right now. I think the site might be having issues as I'm trying to get updated results and am getting the same error..


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

me too...getting a server error.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

server error (second time trying today and receiving errors)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got the same server error but also when I went back it said I voted already. Hoping that's so. I was able to get one vote in on Firefox and one on Safari this morning on my computer.:thumbsup: Still can't rid cookies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it's server wide issue. I even tried to get the results to post too and got the same error. I'll keep trying. Want to keep up w/ the results to see where were are... 

Maybe we blew up the server w/ all our votes?... Wishful thinking!
I know I voted about 35-40 times yesterday morning, a couple dozen through the day and another 40 or so in the evening...just to get the ball rolling!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just had the same problem--when I tried to confirm the vote by identifying the animal in the picture, I got the lengthy error message. But when I went back to the voting page, it said I had already voted. Keeping fingers crossed that the votes are actually being counted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The site is working again,for the votes,I still can't ge the daily results,yet...
As soon as they do I will post those too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It took two votes again from me now. Assuming that this morning's didn't register.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

it did that to me this morning !


mss said:


> I just had the same problem--when I tried to confirm the vote by identifying the animal in the picture, I got the lengthy error message. But when I went back to the voting page, it said I had already voted. Keeping fingers crossed that the votes are actually being counted!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Results so far 214 overall.
6 in the state.


We have a long way to go ,but we have time to get it up there!
I'm not ready to rollover yet,so let's really hit it hard...for the fluffs!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am Michelle! I am voting voting voting tonight!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

missiek said:


> I am Michelle! I am voting voting voting tonight!!!


 
You're my hero!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Figured out how to clear my cookies on Safari and closed out and opened site and it says I already voted today (which I did). I'm so frustrated. Firefox didn't work for me either other than 12 hour votes.:huh:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

As long as somethign worked that's all that counts. Thanks for posting what worked and what didn't ,it helps us all!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're at 225 overall now and 6 for state. It's early yet so don't give up!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I timed it for fun. I got my rhythm down and I place the curser in about the right spot before the page opens. I got 31 votes,including the food button in 10 minutes.
The first couple times I only got about15- 20 but I think I got the rhythm down now.

It takes so little time to make an impact.
If we can get in at least 10 -20 votes in 10 minutes,think of all the votes we can accumulate!

Don't worry abut how fast you can do it,it's not a contest,I just did it to see how many I can do in 10 minutes. If we can spend just a few minutes we can get in ,even 5 or 6 ,it's really does add up.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am done for the evening. i think I managed 40-50 tonight....my brain went numb and I totally forgot how to spell Racine when I was trying to vote once....lol!!! 

I can't wait to see the rank tomorrow.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, just saw, 6th in the state...woohooo......back to voting


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

missiek said:


> I am done for the evening. i think I managed 40-50 tonight....my brain went numb and I totally forgot how to spell Racine when I was trying to vote once....lol!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see the rank tomorrow.


 
Try just hitting the "r" and see if it will have a drop down that will say Racine, that's what I do. Once you spell Racine,it should remember it in the drop down. Saves time and fingers!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just voted but i dont find the vote for food button


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Think mostly I'll only be able to do the 2 x day votes. Anything I do either doesn't work OR cleans out all my usernames/passwords on other sites... that is too frustrating to me unless I have a lot of time.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

same is happening to me , im voting twice.. it doesnt let me delete cookies at work computer and athome it deletes all my passwords n history.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Think mostly I'll only be able to do the 2 x day votes. Anything I do either doesn't work OR cleans out all my usernames/passwords on other sites... that is too frustrating to me unless I have a lot of time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep multiple windows open while I do it,Usually 3 or 4.I usually have Avant browser open for my regular searches and just use Mozilla Firefox for the Shelter votes. 

This way you don't wipe out the passwords and so on,on your regular search engine,only on the Firefox.

It's possible to have 2 browsers and multiple windows open at once,I do it all the time.

I know it sounds complicated but if you''re a nutt like me,I'm always having more than one window open, on *Avant*, I have SM,and Zimms cocker forum and two or three on Ebay. I'll be posting,searching ...shopping( bad,I know) all at once. then have a couple windows open on *Firefox* for shelter voting.

When ever I open a click a link in my email it will open a window in *Firefox.* You have to set Firefox as your default browser,if you have two loaded like I do. It's easier than it sounds.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're at 226 and 6,as of this morning...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Reposting how to do it :innocent: Thanks everyone!

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote and *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-clear all cookies,*
*6-open a new window and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*8- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

grrrrr even doing that it tells me i already voted 



michellerobison said:


> Reposting how to do it :innocent: Thanks everyone!
> 
> Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, many of us are voting and voting and voting. I can't believe how many more votes others have. If we keep it up hopefully we can catch up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have to have lots of ppeople voting as much as they can. I posted a link and a"how to " on Facebook. I hope that will help too.
We have a few people voting and every vote counts but we need lots more doing it if we're going to get anywhere.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

There's something wrong with the site  I keep getting page not found  Anyone else?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

allheart said:


> There's something wrong with the site  I keep getting page not found  Anyone else?


 
same here, i thought it was something wrong with my computer


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I was getting that too. I put in Northcentral Maltese Rescue {Just like that} state and city, hit search button and Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc came up then hit the vote button.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Yesterday, no matter what I did, I was still voting for AMA in Ca. LOL
xoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I only put 'northcentral' racine, WI. It comes up for me


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, I can get the site again. But says I voted already  and I followed on the steps . I have to figure out what I did for the last challenge.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Without hitting the food button,I got 61 in 15 minutes.

I'd still recommend hitting the food button, since it's free. It slows you down a bit ,but not much. I just wanted to see how much.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm getting error messages tonight - will try again later.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

242 overall,6 in the state :w00t:

We need to really vote hard so we don't loose too much ground.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-it may give 2 options,"clear history" and "remove individual cookies"....*
*6- hit "remove all cookies",then click OK*
*6.5- you can use same window,click to highlight,DELETE,then paste addy and hit ENTER....*
*7-or you can open a new window and vote again*
*9- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*10- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't ge tthe updated stas until tonight,Thursdays are always hectic, Al's payday,bill paying day,visiting mom in the nursing home day.



We're 252 and 8,we're slipping!


Vote!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Noodge noodge,let's keep up the vote!!!!*

Maltese Rescue,Inc . It's *#5* in the line up of choices.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2-donate food button,*
*3- go to "tools",*
*4-"options",may say "internet options"*
*5-it may give 2 options,"clear history" and "remove individual cookies"....*
*6- hit "remove all cookies",then click OK*
*6.5- you can use same window,click to highlight,DELETE,then paste addy and hit ENTER....*
*7-or you can open a new window and vote again*
*9- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*10- Hit "Vote" button*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got six votes in today


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So far the multi voting on firefox works great, I can get in lots of votes in a short time.
I spend about 15 minutes a couple times per day popping out votes.
Can usually get over 50 in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't forget to vote! The icon takes you to the food click page,all you hav to do is look on the right,third tab is Shelter Cahallenge and click it to get to the vote page.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Don't forget to vote! The icon takes you to the food click page,all you hav to do is look on the right,third tab is Shelter Cahallenge and click it to get to the vote page.


 
I'm right here with you Michelle LOVE the firefox program....so easy. Been at it for awhile. Going to get some more in now, then time for bed it's 2 am here, and hope and pray to wake up showing us moving up in the numbers :thumbsup: By the way, I got the prettiest white owl. First time I got that, never seen a white owl, beautiful.

Thanks Michelle.


----------

